# Sunday River, ME: 10/16/09



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2009)

Or, leaving work at 11:30am to go skiing. Report in brief with more details, pictures, and perhaps video to follow later:

Arrived around 1:30pm and paid $25 to upload and ski T2 for two hours. A better deal will not be had this season, IMHO. Dressed too warm as even at the summit it was above freezing. T2 was bumped up and skied well! Great views and the leaves and foliage viewing juxtaposed with the snow was stunning. Legs were burning right away. Nothing like a bump run on your first runs of the year. :-o Sun started going down around 3:15pm putting T2 gradually into the shade. I hung on for two more runs but it was getting pretty firm.

Coverage was really good. Edge to edge with some thin spots skiers right. When I got there, it was almost perfect spring bumps (not quite). Sunday Punch is going to need a LOT of snow tonight. If they go top to bottom tomorrow, it is still going to be quite thin. Patrol was talking about filling in the holes before snow making started to help out the cause. With a lot of folks planning to ski the only option in the region this weekend (jibbing at Mount Snow aside), hopefully the traffic won't hammer Punch too badly.

More later....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, sounds pretty good!  Starting the season off with spring like bumps is really cool.

I really wish SR wasn't so far away from me!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 16, 2009)

I was 2nd chair this morning and got out for only a couple of hours.  Lots of wet snow, hard to see   Man did I like skiing Oct. 16th though.  I had to get back early to get the kids.  I will drive back up late tomorrow and get some runs on Sunday.  coverage was better than early season the last two years.  Just amazing how much coverage for so early.   Earliest I have ever got lift serviced skiing.  Foliage and turns.   About as good as it gets for October.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2009)

*Photo Gallery* and a *full write up* for those interested.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2009)

By the way, nice paint job on the Locke Triple.

It really is impressive what Boyne has done with Sunday River. When I was younger, I really dug Sunday River. Not really my scene at this point, but I can respect and appreciate what the change in ownership and management did for the resort.


----------



## polski (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice blue sky you had there. I take it wind wasn't a problem? Thought that might be an issue today but the storm apparently tracked well offshore.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2009)

Weather was incredible. Not even a slight breeze, very calm up there yesterday.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> *Photo Gallery*





riverc0il said:


> Weather was incredible. Not even a slight breeze, very calm up there yesterday.



I guess so. Looks amazing. With decent snow, sun, blue sky and foliage, it must have been quite an experience. Congrats!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey you guys, I don't think a Friday can be better spent anywhere else....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice full report and pics!  

Sunday River really seems to get it.  I hope the weather stays in their favor.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 17, 2009)

If there are still some bumps to be skied come Friday, I'll be there.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 17, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


> If there are still some bumps to be skied come Friday, I'll be there.



They're not open Friday....shutting down for mid week next week and reopening for the season (hopefully) the weekend of the 24th.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow, that snow looks real good - definitely better than years past, and that was Holloween.

Sunday River wasn't really my scene until I re-visited again last year. I was also very impressed - a great atmosphere and a lot of coverage.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 17, 2009)

prisnah said:


> They're not open Friday....shutting down for mid week next week and reopening for the season (hopefully) the weekend of the 24th.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> *Photo Gallery* and a *full write up* for those interested.



That's pretty awesome!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 20, 2009)

Great pic Riv


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2009)

This was more a test of my new camcorder than a serious effort. Limited action shots, just grabbed some shots of folks skiing by. Definitely will be moving stuff over to Vimeo in the future, YouTube has not increased their quality despite the competition.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This was more a test of my new camcorder than a serious effort. Limited action shots, just grabbed some shots of folks skiing by. Definitely will be moving stuff over to Vimeo in the future, YouTube has not increased their quality despite the competition.



NICE! Glad to see you shooting video again. I always enjoyed your movies. Looking forward to some more this season! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This was more a test of my new camcorder than a serious effort. Limited action shots, just grabbed some shots of folks skiing by. Definitely will be moving stuff over to Vimeo in the future, YouTube has not increased their quality despite the competition.



Sweet bumps! 8)  

Looked some damn fine skiing to be had.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> NICE! Glad to see you shooting video again. I always enjoyed your movies. Looking forward to some more this season! :beer:


My old camcorder died after only its second season. I was just starting to get good at them too... my last Jay vid was really well received. Hopefully this one lasts a little longer this time around. Glad to be rid of MiniDV tapes and using a flash card now.

Just need some folks to hit up some powder days with me to get some sensational video! (That was an open invitation to all!). My videos have historically been lacking something in the past as I never seem to have enough action shots to fill up the time.


----------

